# HW-Kennung für Stoeber-Servo an Profinet einer S7-1200 // Profinet-Anfänger



## Uncle Leo (5 August 2012)

*[gelöst]HW-Kennung für Stoeber-Servo an Profinet einer S7-1200*

Hallo zusammen


Ich bekomme es nicht hin, einen Stoeber-Servo Umrichter MDS50xx an einer S7-1200 über Profinet anzusprechen (TIA-Portal V11 SP2). Die Konfiguration und Verbindung scheinen zu funktionieren (Umrichter meldet 'cyclic Dataexchange' und keine Fehlermeldung an der SPS zu sehen.

Mein Problem ist die Parametrierung des SFC14/15.  Ich habe bereits verschiedene Angaben an 'LADDR' gemacht. Doch 'RET_VAL' vom SFC liefert '8090' oder '8093'. Lesen direkt über z.B. EW100 liefert Werte. Ich möchte aber wegen der Lesbarkeit des Programmcodes meine UDTs einsetzen und im FB in die statischen Variablen per SFC14/15 schreiben/lesen (Screenshot zielt noch auf Merker).

Da ich bereits mehrere Stoeber-Umrichter (FDS-MDS-SDS) über die Jahre am Profibus(!) in Betrieb gesetzt habe, sehe ich mein Problem bei der Parametrierung des SFC14/15. Beim Profibus konnte ich hier die HW-Kennung aus der Konfiguration oder die Peripherie-Adresse als hex-Wert direkt eingeben. Fertig. Hier bin ich ratlos.  


Any advice?


----------



## Matze001 (5 August 2012)

Ist der SFC14 nicht DP_READ? Also nur für profibus?

Schau mal in deine Bausteinliste ob du was für PN findest!

Grüße

Marcel

EDIT: Alternativ SFC20 BLOCK_MOVE ... dann kannst du deine UDTs auch rumschubsen!


----------



## Uncle Leo (7 August 2012)

Hi.


> Ist der SFC14 nicht DP_READ? Also nur für profibus?



Nein, der SFC14 sowie SFC15 sind auch für Profinet (ist auch in der Online-Hilfe beschrieben). 

Ich versuch es weiter und melde mich wenn ich weiter komme.


----------



## olliew (8 August 2012)

Schon mal mit W#16#64 versucht?


----------



## Uncle Leo (9 August 2012)

olliew schrieb:


> Schon mal mit W#16#64 versucht?



Jo, direkt beim ersten mal angegeben (... weil so gewohnt). Geht aber nicht.


----------



## Pasquale (6 September 2012)

Nein, der SFC14 sowie SFC15 sind auch für Profinet (ist auch in der Online-Hilfe beschrieben). 




------------------------
Standing Upon the Peak of All DVDs --- Supernatural Season 7 DVD，Earth Shaking with this Movie


----------



## mrtommyt (3 September 2013)

Hallo,

ich würd gern dieses Thema nochmal hoch holen. Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit einem SEW Umrichter (TIA V12 S7-1500). Der SFC 14 gibt mir die Fehlermeldung 8090 zurück. Rufe ich das Statuswort des Umrichters direkt über EW100 auf, funktioniert die Kommunikation. Woran liegt das?

Gruß
Tommy


----------



## Uncle Leo (3 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Auf den angefügten Bildern habe ich mal die Zusammenhänge dargestellt. 

Bild 1 'Geräte+Netze':
Hier wird wir der Slave wie gewohnt als Knoten angelegt 




Bild 2 'Geräteansicht':
Hier das Gerät mit den erforderlichen Modulen bestücken.




Bild 3 'VAT_Systemkonstanten':
Hier wird von TIA der benötigten Namen bzw. die HW-Kennungen aufgeführt. Hier muss man sich den Namen des Ziels wegkopieren (... wird leider NICHT über die hochgepriesene Symbolauswahl vorgeschlagen )




Bild 4 'Aufruf DPRD_DAT' :
Den zuvor kopierten Namen am Baustein einfügen.






==============================================

Viel Erfolg


----------



## mrtommyt (3 September 2013)

Hallo Uncle Leo,

ich habe mal Dein Beispiel verfolgt - leider ohne Erfolg...
Im Anhang habe ich mal die Screenshots eingefügt. Mein Umrichter hängt an der E/A 100, die HW-Kennung lautet 285. 
Frage: Muss ich hier die HW-Kennung eintragen...kenne das eigentlich aus den DP-Projekten mit der E/A Adresse?

Anhang anzeigen 21629


Anhang anzeigen 21630


Gruß
mrtommyt


----------



## mrtommyt (3 September 2013)

So, Fehler gefunden  Falsche HW-Kennung...ich muss die HW-Kennung von den 06_Prozessdaten nehmen...damit funktionierts.

Mit der 1200/1500 Serie wird die HW-Kennung zur Adressierung genommen...juhu, alles anpassen 

thx


----------



## Sliver (24 Februar 2017)

Hallo
ja ich weiß es ist eine späte Antwort aber bei mir gehts so:
1214 DC/DC/DC an G120 Frequenzumrichter
Belibiges Telegramm aussuchen
an LADDR die HW-Kennung des Telegramms auswählen
wenn Fehler 8090 ansteht ist die Kennung korrekt. Es muss die gesamte Hardware und  softwäre übersetzt und geladen werden um den Fehler zu beheben.

LG
Sliver


----------

